# 2005 Ford 5.4L Triton Spark Plugs



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I am in the process of changing the spark plugs on my F-150, and have discovered that Ford hired a crack head to design the spark plugs for this engine. It seems that the spark plugs come in 3 pieces, and about the best you can hope for is to get 2 of the 3 pieces out at a time.

I started with the #5 plug, and sure enough only the jamb nut came out. The porcelain is still intact, but doesn't show any sign of coming out that way. There is a special tool available to remove the broken plug, but I'll have to order it and wait for it to arrive. In the mean time, I'm hoping someone can suggest a way to extract the remaining parts of the plug without breaking the porcelain.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I am adding some information you may not know. I am still looking into this to see if I can help.

Spark plug issues2-valve 4.6 L, 5.4 L, and 6.8 L engines found in many 1997â2008 Ford, Lincoln, and Mercury vehicles have an issue with stripped or missing spark plug threads in the cylinder heads. Ford acknowledges this issue in TSB 07-21-2 as well as earlier TSB's. Ford's TSB does not state that this issue is caused by owner neglect. Ford's only authorized repair procedure for out-of-warranty vehicles is to use the LOCK-N-STITCH aluminum insert and tool kit. For vehicles under the New Vehicle Limited Warranty, Ford will only cover the replacement of the entire cylinder head; however, the Ford recommended spark plug service interval extends beyond the duration of the New Vehicle Limited Warranty.[39]

3-valve 5.4 L and 6.8 L engines built before 10/9/07 and 3-valve 4.6 Ls built before 11/30/07 found in many 2004â2008 Ford, Lincoln, and Mercury vehicles have an issue with difficult to remove spark plugs which can cause part of the spark plug to become seized in the cylinder head. The source of the problem is a unique plug design that is made with a 2-piece shell, which often separates, leaving the lower portion of the spark plug stuck deep in the engine. Ford acknowledges this issue in TSB 08-7-6 as well as earlier TSB's. Ford's TSB does not state that this issue is caused by owner neglect. The TSB provides a special procedure for spark plug removal on these engines. For situations where the spark plug has broken in the head, Ford distributes multiple special tools for removing the seized portion of the plug. The multiple procedures required for the different cases/situations of plugs seized in these engines are explained in the TSB. This repair is covered for vehicles under warranty; however, the Ford recommended spark plug service interval extends beyond the duration of the New Vehicle Limited Warranty.[40]

Federal-Mogul, parent company of Champion Spark Plug, and Brisk Silver Racing have introduced a 1-piece machined shell 3-valve spark plugs that addresses the OEM 2-piece spark plug's separation issues.[41][42]


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

The problem I'm having is described in paragraph 2 of your post. I've done a good bit of research on this in the past few days, and so far I haven't found an answer I like. I will order the tool, and hopefully eventually get them all out, but it is clear to me that Ford owes the owners of these engines a huge apology and free labor to resolve the issue, neither of which is likely to happen.

It amazes me that an car company could be so stupid as to design something like this, but it is even worse that they are so stupid that they don't recognize the problem as being their responsibility. I have been a loyal Ford owner, but at this point I'm beginning to reconsider.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Her is some more info:

Its because of the smaller plug, the carbon buildup is the reason the plugs break. I have changed over probably close to 100 by using my 3/8 impact gun. Trust me, it works. Have only snapped two this way. The reason why it works is it spins the plug so fast that it doesn't give it a chance to break. Spray some PB blaster into the hole for about ten minutes and your good to go. It's not the aluminum or the material of the head or plug, just the carbon buildup. And if they do break, there is a tool that removes the broken piece in about a half hour. Not too bad of a job at all.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

More info:

make sure you don't go back to autolite plugs, there are ss steel one piece plugs made. 

Champion makes a one piece replacement.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> More info:
> 
> make sure you don't go back to autolite plugs, there are ss steel one piece plugs made.
> 
> Champion makes a one piece replacement.


I assume you mean the Motorcraft plugs, which are what I have. I considered going to Champion, but at least there is a way to extract the Motorcraft plugs when they break. If the one piece breaks, I'll have to pull the head.

I'll probably go ahead and use the Motorcraft, along with some nickel anti-seize and change the plugs again after another 50k miles.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I was just getting the info off of different forums. I have the largest V-10 in my 2006 RV, I am interested in this topic. I knew I was always a CHEVY man for some reason!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> I was just getting the info off of different forums. I have the largest V-10 in my 2006 RV, I am interested in this topic. I knew I was always a CHEVY man for some reason!


Chevy is the reason I became a Ford man, I'm wondering now if I should go foreign or Amish.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

With the GAS prices, I am going AMISH!!!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I have now managed to remove the porcelain and the electrode, so I'm down to removing the ground shield. I'll have to order the extraction tool to do that, so it will be a few days before I can complete the job. For anyone with a similar problem, the best place I've found to order the tool is Amazon.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I hate Fords better ideas, and all the special ford tools you must buy! I've always done my own repairs, I've owned 10 fords and I'll try to never own another! maybe a model T, they are easy to work on!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ford has done this for years. It is why I have Chevy&#8217;s.

I agree with Jim. Ford passes out crack to its engineers.

I posted in another thread about spark plugs for the same engines. It is a real problem.

Dave


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I received the tool in the mail today, and it worked perfectly. If Fords were as well designed as this tool kit, there would be no need for the tool kit. The old plug is out, and the new one installed. 5 more to go.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Good for you! 
After looking under the hood at my own truck and not even seeing the spark plugs, but seeing a tangled mess of wires, electronics and so on, I long for the old trucks that had an engine, battery, fluids and radiator. With space to stand between them!

I would not know where to begin with my more modern truck

~sighs~

OLF


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

:grit: A small piece of the spark plug is now in the #7 cylinder. I'm open for suggestions on how to get it out without pulling the head.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dynamite.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

davel745 said:


> Dynamite.


Trust me, the thought occurred to me. Thankfully, after careful examination, we discovered there was nothing missing. The truck is now running.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The truck is now running


Congratulations!!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

deaconjim said:


> Trust me, the thought occurred to me. Thankfully, after careful examination, we discovered there was nothing missing. The truck is now running.


Jim 
I am so glad to hear that. I know how frustrating it is when you try to do something and it doesnât work the way we want. Perseverance is the answer. And that aint easy.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I finished the job today, changing the last two plugs (#4 will have to be done by someone else). 5 of the 7 plugs I changed broke off, and the tool I bought worked perfectly.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Did you put anti-sieze on the threads?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Beeman said:


> Did you put anti-sieze on the threads?


Absolutely. Anti-seize is your friend.


----------

